

Show HN: HackerFAQ - demircancelebi
http://www.hackerfaq.com

======
greenyoda
It would be much more useful if you could browse the list of questions by
category or keyword rather than having to guess what information was
available.

~~~
demircancelebi
Actually, you were able to ask anything programming related but stackoverflow
bans the program when used too much.

Help of a Python developer would come in handy
[https://github.com/demircancelebi/hackerfaq/issues/1](https://github.com/demircancelebi/hackerfaq/issues/1)

